# fox float ctd factory noise



## chatlow (11 mo ago)

Hi All

2016 Jumpy elite has got the above rear shock as standard. During a test ride, it didn't make any noise that I can remember, but after some brake maintenance, flipping it upside down for a day, it's making a squishy sound in the shock. This goes away after 5-6 compressions hard compressions though.

The shock is "Custom FOX FLOAT Factory CTD, AUTOSAG, Rx Trail Tune, Boost Valve"

Reading online that it could need a service, but also read a post that these shocks are meant to be like this see:






rear shock making noise


Ive got a fox ctd Kashmir shock. its setup and working really well for me at the moment. However since resting the bike up for a month ive come back...




singletrackworld.com




)

The CTD settings also don't seem to make any difference but that does look to be a common issue with these.


Anyone know?

Thanks


----------

